# Cuernavaca rentals



## Dawn B (Mar 10, 2017)

Looking for a 6 month rental in Cuernavaca and not sure this is in the right place? Any ideas?


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Dawn B said:


> Looking for a 6 month rental in Cuernavaca and not sure this is in the right place? Any ideas?



There is a local Yahoo group, Cuernads, that you can join. There are often rentals for Cuernavaca and environs listed there.


----------

